
Specter, Clojure's missing piece, 0.12.0 released - Borkdude
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojure/cDedmEt3vgI
======
based2
[https://github.com/nathanmarz/specter](https://github.com/nathanmarz/specter)

[http://nathanmarz.com/blog/functional-navigational-
programmi...](http://nathanmarz.com/blog/functional-navigational-programming-
in-clojurescript-with-sp.html)

[https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell/Lenses_and_functional_...](https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell/Lenses_and_functional_references)

